# Convict breeding



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

For those who are thinking of breeding cons, or are just interested, I came across this website which explains the process pretty well, so I thought I would share.

http://www.geocities.com/dick_pahimulin/ar...rticles/a01.htm


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

you dont really need any help for breeding cons... 
ingredients you will need: water, ! male, 1 female
directions: chuck 1 male in bowl, followed by one female. Then add water.
you are done


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

All you really need to know about how to breed Convicts are how to sex them, a heater, and a bowl of moving water like SnowCichlid already stated.

Females usually have orange on their bellies while Males do not. 
They are sexually mature at around 3/4 of an inch...

IMO- very easy to breed, anyone can do it with free tank space.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

I know they are easy to breed, that article had some good points so I thought I would share, like some people may not know how aggressive they can be during breeding, how long it takes the eggs to hatch, how they usually aren't succesfull the first couple times breeding, removing the male, and so forth.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Yes, that is a great article. IMO not really worth breeding to feed to Piranhas.

1) they think too long to grow to eating size
2) It's not enough for those hungry Piranhas.

:biggrin:


----------

